
Antedating “datatype” all the way to Plankalkül (2017) - networked
https://arcanesentiment.blogspot.com/2017/06/antedating-datatype-all-way-to.html?
======
no_identd
Here's the hacker news comment this article links back to:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14406853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14406853)

~~~
no_identd
And here, a vaguely related hacker news discussion on "Why Does “=” Mean
Assignment?"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803874)

(Ctrl+F Plankalkül)

